# Stopping LED DRL Dimming



## P1NDLESK1N (Aug 11, 2010)

I installed the Golf R LED DRLs into my MKVI GTI. They are connected via adaptor wires plugged in between the headlight housing, and headlight harness. I also have a non-auto version of the euro switch.

I was hoping that this combination would allow me to run my LED DRLs at full brightness (99.6%) while having my tail lights also lit at their normal non-braking brightness (11.0%), with my euro switch at the parking light position. This is not the case. When at the parking light position, my LED DRLs dim as they would if at the lowbeam position. 

Is there a way to cancel out the dimming? 

Below is my auto scan, and the logs from the measuring blocks for the LED DRLs and tail lights, at the three positions of my euro switch.

*Measuring Block Logs:*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Euro Switch At Off Position:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 09: Cent. Elect. (1K0 937 087 L)

21:02:00 Group 041: Parking and Daytime Running Lights (DRL)
99.6 % Left Front Parking Light
99.6 % Right Front Parking Light
0.0 % Left DRL 
0.0 % Right DRL 

21:02:00 Group 045: Brake Light & License Plate Light
0.0 % Left Brake Light 
0.0 % Right Brake Light 
0.0 % Brake Light High Mount
0.0 % License Plate Light 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Euro Switch At Parking Light Position:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 09: Cent. Elect. (1K0 937 087 L)

21:02:31 Group 041: Parking and Daytime Running Lights (DRL)
10.0 % Left Front Parking Light
10.0 % Right Front Parking Light
0.0 % Left DRL 
0.0 % Right DRL 

21:02:31 Group 045: Brake Light & License Plate Light
11.0 % Left Brake Light 
11.0 % Right Brake Light 
0.0 % Brake Light High Mount
99.6 % License Plate Light 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Euro Switch At Headlight Position:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 09: Cent. Elect. (1K0 937 087 L)

21:22:12 Group 041: Parking and Daytime Running Lights (DRL)
10.0 % Left Front Parking Light
10.0 % Right Front Parking Light
0.0 % Left DRL 
0.0 % Right DRL 

21:22:12 Group 045: Brake Light & License Plate Light
12.0 % Left Brake Light 
12.0 % Right Brake Light 
0.0 % Brake Light High Mount
99.6 % License Plate Light 




*Auto Scan:*

Thursday,19,May,2011,21:16:04:01431
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64)
Data version: 20110418


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 77

VIN: ############### 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AP HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: AAH17--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74C90B396E2B

1 Fault Found:
001056 - Catalyst System; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0420 - 000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 10541 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.14.24
Time: 22:22:51

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2566 /min
Load: 37.2 %
Speed: 103.0 km/h
Temperature: 94.0°C
Temperature: 21.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 053 N HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2208 
Revision: 05151112 Serial number: 00001006230498
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 206137698A53

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BC HW: 1K0 907 379 BC
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0106 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492600FD881006E5921D0041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74C90B396E2B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75CF363D6551

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 L HW: 1K0 937 087 L
Component: BCM PQ35 H 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6D180A3F80252A0400880081700008E44005218653418D60808020240040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A55E5010CCF

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 27061 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R00L3SC 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3957FA0D09C9

 Seat occupied recognition: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--00058DZX00

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME77437552ZZZX

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME4E513353ZZZW

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME2C056469ZZZZ

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME161E6462ZZZW

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME56303322ZZZ0

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME264F6022ZZZE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AH HW: 5K0 953 549 B
Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440JFG00113
Coding: 189A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 76CD31317857

MFL: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Serial number: 0000383 
Coding: 830000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 971 C HW: 5K6 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270D01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 354FF63D25D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 270610F2001763
Coding: ED811F0640061200000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: EDFF9E5D8D01

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF59541BCEF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668254078 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 27732C75EF7D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 HW: 1K0 035 274 
Component: RNS315-NAR H03 0007 
Serial number: VWZAZ2K8404315
Coding: 040004210400000000001000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS A01005
ROD: EV_RNS315VWNARV1UDS.rod
VCID: E1E7F26D41D9

1 Fault Found:
1048669 - Tuner for Satelite Radio 
B11CF 53 [009] - Check DTC Memory
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 91
Mileage: 8014 km
Date: 2006.14.14
Time: 20:53:46


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2117 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C22DD1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C22DD1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2117 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3245CD21D4BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449CB392EAB

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668340881
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245CD21D4BF

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have an A3 and my LEDs dim when the parking light is on, on older A3's I know there was a bit that prevented the dimming, not sure if its possible on the newer electronics


----------



## P1NDLESK1N (Aug 11, 2010)

I spent a good amount of time looking through the long coding helper and couldn't see anything that would achieve the desired effect.

I'm starting to think that I would have to disconnect one of the wires plugging into the euro switch itself.


----------



## P1NDLESK1N (Aug 11, 2010)

A little more experimentation with Byte 18 yielded some results. :thumbup:

With what little time I had, I found that coding it to 31 would grant me full brightness and tail lights at the parking light position. But at the cost of fault codes for the LED tails, and a loss of DRLs. 

Tomorrow I'll see if I can find the magic number to reach perfect harmony. :laugh:


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

What was your prior light setup? Do you have Xenon and LED DRL?


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I found this thread over on another forum:

http://www.a5oc.com/forums/a5-s5-topics/12001-adjust-brightness-drl-led.html


----------



## P1NDLESK1N (Aug 11, 2010)

I have the Xenons, and connected the LED DRLs into the Golf R lower grilles.

And I took a look at the link, and saw something similar while I was previously looking for an answer. Unfortunately, nothing in the Adaptations menu lets me control LED DRL brightness. Most likely because the GTI didn't come with them from factory.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I haven't had anyone inquire about the LED DRL dimming and that actually sounds normal, but you may be on the right track with the Byte 18 settings. That original scan is coded to 21, which looks like the older SWL 2 reverse light, no rear fog setup. Please try 1F and let us know the results, of in any other lights act weird.

You may also experiment with the Byte 24 settings for DRLs. Currently you are at 0% with DRLs as position lights. I never attempted that with Xenons or conventional fogs as DRLs to comment on the % but try a Hex value of: E4

Lastly, and completely optional, I coded Byte 18 to Hex 43 and had LED tail lights working with DRLs in the Off position. I would expect a rear fog light fault and lack of the driver side reverse light with your setup but I'm curious if that SWL 615 BCM you have will operate the same with that coding.


----------



## P1NDLESK1N (Aug 11, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I haven't had anyone inquire about the LED DRL dimming and that actually sounds normal, but you may be on the right track with the Byte 18 settings. That original scan is coded to 21, which looks like the older SWL 2 reverse light, no rear fog setup. Please try 1F and let us know the results, of in any other lights act weird.
> 
> You may also experiment with the Byte 24 settings for DRLs. Currently you are at 0% with DRLs as position lights. I never attempted that with Xenons or conventional fogs as DRLs to comment on the % but try a Hex value of: E4
> 
> Lastly, and completely optional, I coded Byte 18 to Hex 43 and had LED tail lights working with DRLs in the Off position. I would expect a rear fog light fault and lack of the driver side reverse light with your setup but I'm curious if that SWL 615 BCM you have will operate the same with that coding.



Just to clarify, with byte 18 coded to 21 I have no faults and everything works as intended. Normal. :thumbup:

I'm trying to override the dimming that is applied to the LEDs when in the parking lights position. Preferably fault free.



Now onto my trial and error report. 

Byte 18 coded to 31 gives me exactly what I want in the parking lights position: bright LEDs and tail lights on. But I get tail light faults (from my LED tail lights) and my LEDs no longer function as DRLs.

Byte 18 as 1F gives me no faults, but the LEDs are dim as DRLs and parking lights.

Byte 24 says it controls the dimming for DRLs. I can increase it the %, but then it just makes the LEDs dimmer as DRLs. Byte 24 coded to E4 did nothing as far as I could tell. Tried it with a couple Byte 18 changes as well.

Byte 18 coded to 43 gives me a front left DRL fault, a bright left LED, a dim right LED, a left reverse light lit along with the tail lights, and a non functioning left reverse light when in reverse.


Man is it hard to type this stuff up without it being read increadibly confusing. :banghead:
I suppose I can live with my current setup, it'd just be nice to get rid of those damn faults.


----------



## gonjess_top (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi, from which wire that you connected the LED DRLs? Thanks



P1NDLESK1N said:


> I have the Xenons, and connected the LED DRLs into the Golf R lower grilles.
> 
> And I took a look at the link, and saw something similar while I was previously looking for an answer. Unfortunately, nothing in the Adaptations menu lets me control LED DRL brightness. Most likely because the GTI didn't come with them from factory.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Bumping this old thread. Anyone figure out LED brightness for parking?

I've got a 2012 GTI w/ LED running lights (OEM HID setup) + euroswitch + trigger wire.

Thanks!


----------



## bonesbrigade801 (Dec 9, 2012)

any luck ?


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

bonesbrigade801 said:


> any luck ?


Not that I've seen.


----------



## Tim S (May 7, 2002)

Try setting Central Electronics (09), Byte 25, Bit 1 to on. Works for me.

Details --> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1051020&postcount=17


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Tim S said:


> Try setting Central Electronics (09), Byte 25, Bit 1 to on. Works for me.
> 
> Details --> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1051020&postcount=17


I'll be trying this tonight and will report back!


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I can confirm this setting definitely works for the Parking position with LED dimming. I would love to figure out how to make it work when the headlights come on... haven't been able to figure that out yet.


Tim S said:


> Try setting Central Electronics (09), Byte 25, Bit 1 to on. Works for me.
> 
> Details --> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1051020&postcount=17


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

bmw511 said:


> I can confirm this setting definitely works for the Parking position with LED dimming. I would love to figure out how to make it work when the headlights come on... haven't been able to figure that out yet.


I actually didn't get a chance to make the change last night. If it's keeping the LED's bright for parking only, that's awesome...exactly what I want. I don't mind if they still dim when the headlights are turned on.


----------



## P1NDLESK1N (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh wow, happy to see responses to this thread. Even happier to see a solution!
I must have unsubscribed to this thread by accident.

Gonna try out those changes Tim S posted and report back.

:thumbup:


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 13, 2000)

bmw511 said:


> I can confirm this setting definitely works for the Parking position with LED dimming. I would love to figure out how to make it work when the headlights come on... haven't been able to figure that out yet.


Worked for me too, but it seems to have disabled the coming home function. Is anyone using coming home in conjunction with disabling LED dimming?


----------



## P1NDLESK1N (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome. Finally able to run the lights how I wanted to, w/o having annoying tail light errors. 

Its been so long since I've had an error light free gauge cluster... :laugh:


----------



## bonesbrigade801 (Dec 9, 2012)

Tim S said:


> Try setting Central Electronics (09), Byte 25, Bit 1 to on. Works for me.
> 
> Details --> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1051020&postcount=17


worked like a charm! thanks to everyone :beer:


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

86 worked fine! LED's dim only in full headlight on position now, which is perfect!


----------



## .:R Driven (Dec 6, 2011)

Can anyone confirm this works on a 2012 Golf R :beer:


----------



## Peteski (Sep 29, 2000)

.:R Driven said:


> Can anyone confirm this works on a 2012 Golf R :beer:


Yes it does,

If you have OEM EU LED LED Footwell lights installed Byte 25 will show 8C adding 2 bytes to it would equal to 8E so change it manually to that for those that installed LED Footwell Lights from Passat or EU Golf R.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

helement2003 said:


> 86 worked fine! LED's dim only in full headlight on position now, which is perfect!


86? Where are you putting 86? Byte 18, or elsewhere?


----------



## Tim S (May 7, 2002)

I'm glad this is working for people. In an earlier post, I included a link to a post I made at another site that is no longer valid. So let me re-create the post here, so that Google will index it.

-----

After reading this post --> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-Lights&p=72689246&viewfull=1#post72689246

I decided to try setting Central Electronics (09), Byte 25, Bit 1 to on.










Since you can't alter Bit 1 via the Long Code Helper, you need to add "2" to the value of Byte 25 in the long string. So for me, that meant changing in from "84" to "86". (After you make the change, bit 1 should now be set in the Binary window--- it's the blue-highlighted digit above)

Bottom Line: It works! My LEDs no longer drop in brightness when switched from OFF to Parking.

Enjoy.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Tim S said:


> Bottom Line: It works! My LEDs no longer drop in brightness when switched from OFF to Parking.



I'm loving this fix (as I said before)...but just as a side note, my LED's dim in parking position when I pull the ebrake.

Totally fine, just throwing the notice out there. :thumbup: I'm just happy that my LED's stay full bright when in parking, and still dim when the full headlights are on.


----------



## Tim S (May 7, 2002)

helement2003 said:


> I'm loving this fix (as I said before)...but just as a side note, my LED's dim in parking position when I pull the ebrake.


According to this --> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=70341178&viewfull=1#post70341178

It looks like Byte 11, Bit 0 controls this. Turn that bit off by subtracting "1" from the value of Byte 11. That should keep your LED DRLs bright while the parking brake is set. (It worked for me, but I reverted this particular tweak since I don't care for it).


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

Tim S said:


> According to this --> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=70341178&viewfull=1#post70341178
> 
> It looks like Byte 11, Bit 0 controls this. Turn that bit off by subtracting "1" from the value of Byte 11. That should keep your LED DRLs bright while the parking brake is set. (It worked for me, but I reverted this particular tweak since I don't care for it).


Thanks for the info. I maaaay just leave it as is, as I don't mind it dimming when I park.


----------



## PDXA4 (Oct 9, 2001)

Tracks thread, tks for the post...


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi guys. I added two tweaks here:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf/Golf_Plus_(5K/52)_Tweaks

* LED DRL Dimming for Xenon equipped vehicles with factory LED DRLs 
* Remote operation when engine is running

The LED DRL simply points to Tim's post above but I'd like to search around in the forums before adding that to the A3/TT/R8 Wiki page. If we are 100% that the 8P0 BCMs behave the same way WITHOUT touching Byte 18 I believe that wold be a great one to confirm and add.

The remote tweak should apply to any KESSY with Golf based BCM system but I was reluctant to add that because it allowed me to lose one of the 2012 Tiggy keys.. which was found locked in the car much later. I'll add that to the other Wiki tweaks pages at some point but I know the Mk6 guys had that figured out before I had the Tiguan.


----------



## PDXA4 (Oct 9, 2001)

Tim S said:


> I'm glad this is working for people. In an earlier post, I included a link to a post I made at another site that is no longer valid. So let me re-create the post here, so that Google will index it.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...


Today I tried to do something similar on my 2012 Golf-R.
I tried this today, but the "lcode2" brings nothing up.

Should be noted that I have stock light switch, not the Euro one.

Anyway I changed byte25 from 84 to 86, I can see no change (not that I was expecting to), but was hoping that would bring up some option for byte 11 so that I could uncheck bit 0. But bit 0 is not visible, at least as a option that I can tick. Or maybe this bit 1 is meant to appear on the byte 25 screen, but when I change is from 84 to 86 bit 1 does not appear still, I'm wondering why not ?

Here is my byte 25 with 84:











Here is my byte 25 with 86:










And here is byte 11: (looks the same when I change byte25 to 86 or my default 84.









Question is can this binary number be changed in byte11 ? And if so what should it be changed to ? Or is it as simple as changing "C1" to something else ?

Basically I would just like to have my front DRL LED's stay on when my handbrake is up.

Any help would be appreciated.

I have rear LED's tailights BTW, non-fog.


----------



## PDXA4 (Oct 9, 2001)

As an update...

Later this evening I took a look at it again...

Ah got it !!!

For sure on on software "lcode2" is not showing up anywhere on the desktop. But keeping byte25 at 84, I just worked on byte11.

I changed "C1" to "C0" and that worked... Success, now I have my LED DRL's working with the parking/e-brake/handbrake engaged.

No need for Euro switch in this case.

Version of software I'm running...









byte 11: my default of "C1"









Just changed "C1" to "C0"









And accepted:


----------



## Tim S (May 7, 2002)

I'm glad it worked out for you. Enjoy.


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

Now that we have the LED's at full bright with the parking lights on/handbrake up, is there any way we can keep the LED's full bright with the low beams on? Not especially useful with GTI's or GLI's, where the LED's are in the headlights, but for Golf R, it would be good.


----------



## Calkulin (Dec 27, 2012)

I actually would like to do the opposite, I wanna disable the LED DRLs when the headlights are on but have yet to find the bit that controls it. Anyone?


----------



## dhectorg (Jul 29, 2012)

*no dice*

I have a 2012 Golf TDI with factory xenons and LED DRLs and this did not work for for me. I changed byte 25 from 84 to 86, but bit 1 never appeared. Has anyone been able to successfully disable DRL dimming with parking/city lights on a mk6 TDI w/ xenons and LED DRLs? This should be an easy one...very frustrating. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tim S (May 7, 2002)

dhectorg said:


> I have a 2012 Golf TDI with factory xenons and LED DRLs and this did not work for for me. I changed byte 25 from 84 to 86, but bit 1 never appeared. Has anyone been able to successfully disable DRL dimming with parking/city lights on a mk6 TDI w/ xenons and LED DRLs? This should be an easy one...very frustrating. Thanks in advance!


Can you post your long code string for Central Electronics? I want to confirm that Byte 25 is actually set to 86 now. If it is then bit 1 is set (see it circled in the screenshot below?)


----------



## dhectorg (Jul 29, 2012)

Here it is...









Here is a complete auto-scan I just did. There is a fault in Cent. Elect. for the euro switch, but I don't know if that if causing this not to work. Not sure how to clear the switch fault. I'm definitely a VCDS noob!

Saturday,01,June,2013,19:08:08:64062
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5 (x64)
Data version: 20121222



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56
62 72

VIN: WVWNM7AJ3CW215108 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 EE HW: 03L 907 309 AA
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 1181 
Revision: 12H14--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050072
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 72C53A006D551F88278

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B400C492300FF880C02E492210042B70000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BDB1724FA1F5EC074E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 B HW: 5K0 959 434 B
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0902 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0160540923
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSYPQ35G A02013
ROD: EV_KESSYPQ35G_VW36.rod
VCID: 3449FC189FC151B8F54

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 7N0-907-426.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AN HW: 7N0 907 426 AN
Component: AC Manuell H19 0404 
Revision: 00001016 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 8021E0C81BF9BD18A1C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 P HW: 1K0 937 086 P
Component: BCM PQ35 M 110 0651 
Revision: 00110 AC 
Coding: 6F180A3A90272AC4108800C170008DC448052086574D85B0808620248040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3D5FD93CA48B90F00AA

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 29111 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

1 Fault Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 230
Mileage: 25684 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.14.14
Time: 18:51:19

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.25 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 H HW: 5K0 959 655 H
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0724 
Serial number: 003GVRA13GK+ 
Coding: 00003131
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3FA3A334A68782E0186

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 B HW: 5K0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 006 0001 
Serial number: ---0000R--000026LZ00

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME7F15044AZZZ$

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME50453267ZZZQ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME7033681CZZZV

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME464A6710ZZZU

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME702C3629ZZZH

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME06312629ZZZ6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20111207301387
Coding: 100A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DDF193CEC0B50F04AA

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 972 C HW: 5K0 920 972 C
Component: KOMBI H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3041F0086BD96D9891C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 M HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1623 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 081211F1000132
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A55D220B5A5A7C82F8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF5A2600D8557481F8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000266405005
Coding: 4100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 2E7DEE7071ED7B68830

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7661396117 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 29771D6C40031C50562

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 B HW: 1K0 035 274 B
Component: RNS315-NAR H33 0265 
Serial number: VWZAZ2L8483700
Coding: 04050001010005000000100A
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS A01004
ROD: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 236B0F442A2FC6001CE

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 B
Component: NAR_V2 0002 

1 Fault Found:
1048669 - Tuner for Satelite Radio 
B11CF 53 [009] - Deactivated
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 167
Mileage: 10401 km
Date: 2010.14.01
Time: 08:44:35


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 H HW: 5K0 959 701 H
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2105 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3753CB1446B7BAA0D06

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449FC1857C151B8F54

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 B HW: 5K0 035 456 B
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H07 0368 
Revision: -------- Serial number: EAA085A0009012
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
VCID: 29771D6C48031C50562

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3245FA00ADD55F88E78

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449FC1857C151B8F54

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0005 
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0005 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 354FC11C5CBB48B0C2A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 364DC61041BD43A8CB0

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tim S (May 7, 2002)

Well, the good news is your Byte 25 coding is correct for "bright" LED DRLs.

Did you double-check the trigger wire you ran for your Euro switch to enable Parking Lights Only? Maybe it's connected to a wrong pin? That could cause a fault.


----------



## dhectorg (Jul 29, 2012)

I tried it again and it seemed to work this time. The only thing I did differently is ran another auto-scan before trying, and this time I selected my vehicle from the list instead of letting VCDS figure it out automatically. That may have been the issue. I don't think my repair wire is an issue, since the fogs are working perfectly via the euro switch. Thanks!


----------



## jason.bourne (Aug 9, 2013)

Calkulin said:


> I actually would like to do the opposite, I wanna disable the LED DRLs when the headlights are on but have yet to find the bit that controls it. Anyone?


if you get the Light and Rain Sensor installed, then you can activate the option of only turn on the DRLs when LRS is activated. that will make your DRLs turned off when headlights are on. hope this helps. it works on my car.


----------



## p4kk0 (Jul 16, 2012)

Am I the only one who can't get it to work? It accepts the code, but they still dim. I wonder if it is because I didn't update my CECM. Everything else works fine, they dim when turn signal is on and are at the correct brightness as DRLsv:banghead:


----------



## MrWalther (Mar 28, 2016)

*i'm reviving this!!

has anyone figured out how to stop them from dimming in parking position when fogs are pulled on??? or even when headlights are turned on???*

I've looked everywhere and read every post. I've looked and searched everywhere else. I even found some info in an A3 forum but their VAGCOM instructions didn't match for my '16 GLI SEL.

I have a theory though... I've found that if I put my euro switch in the parking position (fogs off still) and turn my drl's off and on from my MFI, they dim when I turn them off, then go full brightness when I turn it on, and back and forth...
This leads me to speculate that the led drl's have 3 modes, just plain off, "drl" on (full brightness) and "drl" off (half bright) which makes sense cause you don't need drl's when fogs or headlights are on, meaning the led's turn into regular lights.

Someone needs to experiment with this please!!!


----------

